# How do you reset the toliet?



## Randy (Nov 7, 2005)

I have an American Standard toliet, and the water won't stop after the tank has filled to capcity... What is it's problem?


----------



## Bathfitter (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Randy my name is Randy.

There is an adjustment that stops the float from coming up to far.  Some have a screw others have a clap like adj.


----------



## HandyMac (Nov 15, 2005)

You may need to replace the entire filler apparatus. You can buy replacement parts from home improvement stores, hardware stores, and plumbing supply stores.

The newer assemblies do not have a float/arm design, but have a 'donut' float on the inlet pipe. This design is a bit better than the arm/float ball design, IMHO. Thje water level can be adjusted by moving the 'donut' float up ot down on the metal adjusting rod.

It is fairly simple, but the tank has to be drained and all the water dried out. The old filler assembly is installed using a large nut on the bottom outside of the tank. Disconnect the water supply line, remove the nut, and lift out the old filler assembly. There should be a small hose connected to the stand pipe in the tank. You can work it loose from the stand pipe by gently twisting as you pull.

Install the new assembly--with the rubber gaskets in the correct places---the package will have a drawing, rehook the hose to the stand pipe, and install the large nut. Tighten that nut snugly, not tigjtly, as too tight can strip the threads or crack the tank.

Re connect the water line, turn on the water, check for lrasks, and adjust the water level.


----------



## rrg21 (Dec 9, 2005)

We bought a brand new "Sure Flush" toilet for around $188.
It has the doughnut type of float assembly.
Right off the bat it would continue to run after reaching the full point, overflowing into the bowl and down the drain.
I tried everything including cutting off small bits of plastic to help make it "seat".

Very frustrating for a $200 brand new toilet.
Finaly it occurred to me to close the water supply valve and then open it about a 1/4 turn.

It takes longer to fill, but with the reduced pressure it shuts off when the tank is full.

Very strange too because there is a prv on the service line set around 60 psi.


----------

